# buffed-show spielt verückt?



## KevinM1974 (31. Januar 2008)

Hmm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. irgendwie komme ich mir grad vor wie im falschen Film..es ist donnerstag morgen, mein blasc macht Werbung für die neue Buffed-Show und wenn ich sie schauen will, werd ich gefragt ob ich Premium-mitglied werden will, denn anscheinend ist für Euren Server wohl noch Mittwoch   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. und letzte Woche war´s genauso.. das ich als "normalo" erst Donnerstag gucken darf ist ok für mich, aber warum geht das dann net auch Donnerstags??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## goofy1991 (31. Januar 2008)

Nicht-Premium-Mitglieder können die Show erst um 17 Uhtr schauen, wenn ich mich nicht irre...


----------



## BrainInBlack (31. Januar 2008)

goofy1991 schrieb:


> Nicht-Premium-Mitglieder können die Show erst um 17 Uhtr schauen, wenn ich mich nicht irre...



Na super und demnächst bekommen die Premium User die Show auch als einziges mit Ton und in Farbe. Klar ist zwar nen kostenloses Angebot, aber die normal User sowas von zu verarschen, geht nun mal gar nicht!


----------



## Lurock (31. Januar 2008)

BrainInBlack schrieb:


> Na super und demnächst bekommen die Premium User die Show auch als einziges mit Ton und in Farbe. Klar ist zwar nen kostenloses Angebot, aber die normal User sowas von zu verarschen, geht nun mal gar nicht!


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wo liegt das Problem? Ich sehe nicht, dass die "normal" User, da irgendwo verarscht werden.
Meines Wissens steht da:
Bsp:



> 30. Januar 2008
> 
> Buffed-Show 71
> 
> ...



Ich sehe da keine "Verarschung". Außerdem, von Mittwoch - Mittwoch sind genauso
viel Tage wie von Donnerstag - Donnerstag....  Kann man es denn niemandem
mehr abverlangen, entweder ein paar Euro im Monat für dieses und weitere
my.buffed-Features zu zahlen, oder einfach einen Tag zu warten?


----------



## ZAM (31. Januar 2008)

Die Show kommt schon seit geraumer Zeit nicht mehr 17 Uhr, sondern sie kann auch schon früher online gehen. Wir haben einen Timer gesetzt, der die Show zu einer zufälligen Uhrzeit (volle Stunde) im Laufe des Donnerstags freigibt. :-)


----------



## BrainInBlack (31. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die Show kommt schon seit geraumer Zeit nicht mehr 17 Uhr, sondern sie kann auch schon früher online gehen. Wir haben einen Timer gesetzt, der die Show zu einer zufälligen Uhrzeit (volle Stunde) im Laufe des Donnerstags freigibt. :-)



Und genau dabei sehe ich das Problem, Donnerstag beginnt bei um 00:00. Es sollte zumindest ein Hinweis dazu kommen, wann man nun die Show sehen kann. Net "Ja, irgendwann am Donnerstag. Weiß auch net so recht, ham da son Timer!"

Nix gegen Dich ZAM, aber des find ich halt net OK.


----------



## ZAM (31. Januar 2008)

BrainInBlack schrieb:


> Und genau dabei sehe ich das Problem, Donnerstag beginnt bei um 00:00. Es sollte zumindest ein Hinweis dazu kommen, wann man nun die Show sehen kann. Net "Ja, irgendwann am Donnerstag.



Nein - wird auch erstmal nicht mehr kommen, denn genau das löst noch einen größeren Datenstau aus, wenn zuviele Leute zur gleichen Zeit versuchen die Show zu streamen. Aus diesem Grund gibt's keine feste Zeit mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BrainInBlack (31. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nein - wird auch erstmal nicht mehr kommen, denn genau das löst noch einen größeren Datenstau aus, wenn zuviele Leute zur gleichen Zeit versuchen die Show zu streamen. Aus diesem Grund gibt's keine feste Zeit mehr.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist eine Antwort mit der man leben kann. Danke


----------



## KevinM1974 (1. Februar 2008)

dann weiss ich ja jetzt bescheid..also spielen wir Donnerstags Lotte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.. auch kein Beinbruch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorthan (10. April 2008)

Moin Moin...

Würde gerne mal anregen das die buffshow am donnerstag früher freigeschaltet wird.
ich bin ein absuluter fan der buffshow aber es ist echt ärgerlich das die show für nonpremium user,
mal um 12 uhr, dann die woche dadrauf schon um 10uhr,
und zb wie diese woche noch nicht um 14:40 frei ist. 
kann mann da nicht irgendwie ein script einbauen was sagt:  "gut ist 10 uhr, buffshow freischalten für alle!"

währe echt klasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg lorthan


----------



## Artenus (10. April 2008)

Hi,

ist das nicht fast immer so das die um 15 Uhr frei ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Mfg


----------



## x3n0n (10. April 2008)

Hierzu gibt es schon Threads (klick mich und SuFu benutzen).


----------

